# ...somebody stop me.... PLEASE!?!



## theslippyslug (Feb 12, 2007)

.............I think I'm getting hooked.


----------



## JimmyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Dude, when you're problem has reached the level of this guy's.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/146492 
THEN ask for help. Until then, you're "normal" around here.:laughing:
You do have some beauties in there though. Nicely done.


----------



## COMMANDR (Feb 12, 2007)

Welcome back my friend to the show that never ends, so glad you could attend, step in side, step in side. There is no 12 step program for flashaholism, you are hopelessly hooked like the rest of us. Hang on to your wallet and enjoy the ride.

Gary


----------



## ScumNL (Feb 12, 2007)

Nice


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow! Nice collection!


That bezel ring on the A19 looks absolutely SWEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!


:thumbsup: WP


----------



## theslippyslug (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi WP!! you were right, the HA is a good match. Got the bezel off RPM, still no LE in it yet but I'm weighing up the options !

...two more lights to come


----------



## :)> (Feb 12, 2007)

I can help you. Send me the 27LT-Ti and I will send you cash instead. Then you can post a picture of your money!

-Goatee


----------



## Concept (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice collection there. One day I too will have a McGizmo.


----------



## photorob (Feb 13, 2007)

JimmyM said:


> Dude, when you're problem has reached the level of this guy's.
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/146492
> THEN ask for help. Until then, you're "normal" around here.:laughing:



Thats nothing. This a partial picture of kensters Titanium collection, and he's not even shy about saying that he is crazy.



[/QUOTE]


----------



## Macaw (Feb 13, 2007)

OH - MY - GAWD!!!!!


----------



## theslippyslug (Feb 13, 2007)

I suspect it took Kenster a while to gather all those beauties! 

...that table must be creaking under the weight of all that Ti !!


----------



## KDOG3 (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks.... now I have to change my underwear...


----------



## JimmyM (Feb 13, 2007)

I am struck with a sense of awe second only to the sight of my newborn daughter for the first time.
Truly humbling.
I might as well just throw away all my Mag mods and uncompleted HA III projects. They seem so trivial at this point.



photorob said:


> Thats nothing. This a partial picture of kensters Titanium collection, and he's not even shy about saying that he is crazy.
> <Pic snipped for space>


----------



## Illum (Feb 13, 2007)

KDOG3 said:


> Thanks.... now I have to change my underwear...



same here....only im going to rinse my drool off the keyboard too


----------



## jumpstat (Feb 14, 2007)

Illum_the_nation said:


> same here....only im going to rinse my drool off the keyboard too




Ha ha he he!!!. Man those guys are really into it..........just imagine the amount of money invested in those titanium, the slack from the wife/kids (if there is any!)

Hey you guys with all those beautiful shiny lites, I SALUTE YOU :bow:


----------

